# Clipping a nigerian buck



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So I plan on showing a buck and doe in a couple weeks. I'm finishing my clipping today and have a weird question. On udders we clip really short. Do I need to do anything on my bucks.... male bits? 

Also any tips to clip their face. I'm getting it done but they sure hate it. There's no way I can clip their ears.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, you usually don't need to trim at all because the hair is already really short. If there is any longer hair, you can trim up a bit to clean up, but other than that, usually nothing is needed.

I hold onto their beard while I trim the face. Seems to keep them steady. I'll usually use my leg/knee to brace them a bit as I'm clipping. Seems to work for me. They sometimes put up a fight at first, but calm down quickly.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Don't cut off his beard


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Blue cactus dairy goats has awesome clipping videos on YouTube for both does and bucks! I learned a lot


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So I got most of the clipping done. Except his face. Will work on it tonight. He had stood tied for a long time while I worked on the other girls. I didn't want to fight him over it.
Another question. Some of my goats have dandruff. I didn't wash them before clipping. Should I wash them with a dandruff shampoo?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I only clip off the beard if its soaked in pee. You can wash them after it wouldnt hurt. I use dawn soap works better with the pee stains


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's the handsome man with one of my does. I'll have to do some touch up right before show but they both look pretty good to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love his beard!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Well the doe didn't place because she was dry but both judges really liked her. My buck in the first class was next to last because he was non cooperative. Second ring he won 3rd place out of 9. And acted like he'd done it every day of his life


----------

